# X et moi(, nous) - reprise du sujet par un pronom



## BendaleAleena

La quelle est la bonne phrase? 'a.' or 'b.'?

a. Pauline et moi, nous allons au cinéma.
b. Pauline et moi allons au cinéma.

[…]

Merci beaucoup. 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Markus

Je dirais que les deux vont, la phrase A étant plus accentuée.


----------



## Chabada

Dans la mesure où il y a déjà un sujet, il est inutile de le répéter. --   La bonne forme grammaticale est donc la seconde. La première se dit uniquement à l'oral et sert à insister sur le sujet de l'action. Mais elle est incorrecte sur le plan grammatical ; elle n'est pas à conseiller à des personnes ne parlant pas un français courant.


----------



## Nijan

Bonjour,
est-ce que la phrase dernière est correcte?
J'ai des doutes sur les virgules et sur l'utilisation des pronoms.
Par example on doit écrir:

Hier moi et luis sommes allés ...?


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,

Je ne mettrais qu'une seule virgule après hier.
Mais attention : ou bien c'est *Luis*, le prénom ou bien c'est *lui*, le pronom !


----------



## Maître Capello

Tu veux dire _lui_ (pronom) ou _Luis_ (prénom) ?

Dans le 1er cas, c'est _Hier, lui et moi sommes allés_… mais pourquoi pas simplement _Hier, nous sommes allés…_ ?

Dans le 2e cas, ce serait _Hier, Luis et moi sommes allés…_


----------



## Benoît abroad

Première chose, par politesse, le "moi" est placé après tout le monde: par exemple, il faut dire:

Mon père, ma mère, mon frère...., et moi.

Une formule correcte serait donc:

Hier, Luis et moi sommes allés...

La formule "Luis et moi nous sommes allés" est utilisée dans le language courant mais est à éviter à l'écrit: il y a une sorte de répétition: "Luis et moi" = "nous", donc il ne faut pas le dire à nouveau "nous".


----------



## Nijan

Merci, oui, Luis ètait un prènom


----------



## jierbe31

Nijan said:


> Merci, oui, Luis ètait un prènom



D'où la nécessité de mettre la majuscule, pas vrai ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> La formule "Luis et moi nous sommes allés" est utilisée dans le language courant mais est à éviter à l'écrit.


 
Et pourquoi donc ? On peut parfaitement écrire : « Hier, Luis et moi, nous sommes allés ... » ; si le contexte décrit un groupe de personne plus large et que je veux signifier que seuls nous deux sommes allés ...


----------



## itka

Moi, ça ne me choque pas du tout... et je pense qu'il est parfaitement correct de reprendre un sujet par un pronom, même si c'est la même personne :
_"Hier, moi, je suis allée..."_


----------



## Tegs

Bonjour 

Est-ce qu'on peut dire "Clara et moi sommes allées" ou est-ce qu'il faut mettre un "nous", c'est à dire "Clara et moi, *nous* sommes allées"?

Merci


----------



## ginta

Je crois qu'il faut ajouter "nous"


----------



## Asmodée

Non il n'y a pas besoin de rajouter nous : "_Clara et moi sommes allés_" est parfaitement correct (ou "Clara et moi sommes allées" si le narrateur est une femme). 

Les répétitions du sujet sont rarement heureuses en français


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, je pense que la première phrase serait préférable à l'écrit. À l'oral, je trouve bien plus naturel d'ajouter nous.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne suis pas une spécialiste, mais je dirais que c'est correct, mais aussi plus soutenu que la version avec "nous".


----------



## pascalfor

Bonjour
Dans la phrase suivante: maman et moi nous installâmes sur le sofa, etc.
Si on ne veut pas mettre de virgule entre maman et moi et nous (maman et moi, *nous* nous installâmes), doit-on quand-même doubler le "nous"? Il me semble que non, puisqu'il est déjà implicite dans "maman en moi". En effet, si je devais dire "maman et moi sommes allés, blablabla", le nous ne serait pas doublé.
Ai-je raison?
Merci.


----------



## Bezoard

Le seul "nous" obligatoire est celui qui resulte de l'emploi du verbe pronominal, "s'installer".
_Maman et moi nous installâmes sur le sofa.
Maman et moi nous regardâmes de longues minutes dans les yeux._
Etc.


----------



## Maître Capello

Soit _maman est moi_ est mis en apposition du sujet _nous_, auquel cas cette apposition est séparée d'une virgule, soit _maman et moi_ est le sujet. Cela reste valable que le verbe soit pronominal ou non.

_Maman et moi, *nous* nous installâmes…
*Maman et moi* nous installâmes…

Maman et moi, *nous* sommes allés…
*Maman et moi* sommes allés…_


----------



## pascalfor

Merci pour les réponses. Je vais pourvoir passer pour intelligent devant mon contradicteur qui voulait que je rajoute un nous.


----------

